# Audi Ideas



## Jamesy Bhoy (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello Troops

I am now the proud owner of a 2009 TTS and I am looking for ideas. I need to get a new head unit so i can have spotify etc and i wondered if getting a remap and new exhaust is worth it?

Newbie chat so please forgive


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I have a mk6 Golf R dasicly a mk2 TTS in a Golf body mapped to stage 2 + 366 BHP I'd say defo worth it


----------

